# 2/16/08 Report



## Bubba (Feb 17, 2008)

Me and a friend from another site hit the lake today. From the looks of the weather, and recent reports....I thought we were gonna be in for a good day, but it didn't turn out so hot. We threw cranks, jigs, and worms and couldnt pay for a fish. We got a few bites, but nothing spectacular. But I did manage to get one in the boat, and it just happened to be my personal best smallie yet. It measured 19.75"....caught it on a crankbait. Heres the pic...


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 17, 2008)

Thats a big ol' fish! Nice bronzeback


----------



## Jim (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice fish bubba! 

Beautiful waters! I'm super jealous. I'm going to put the pic in this years slide show if you don't mind!


----------



## Bubba (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim said:


> Nice fish bubba!
> 
> Beautiful waters! I'm super jealous. Im going to pu the pic in this years slide show if you don't mind!



No Problem. What is it if you don't mind me asking? haha

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Jim (Feb 17, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Nice fish bubba!
> ...



I made a slideshow from the pictures members uploaded or posted into a slide show and threw it on you tube. Im going to do one every year.

Here is the link from last years:

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1144


----------



## shamoo (Feb 17, 2008)

Way to go bubba, very nice fish.


----------



## whj812 (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome man!!! I read the post over at " the other site" LOL! Congrats again!


----------



## Bubba (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



Cool, Nice video Jim!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice catch dude!!!! thats a very nice wrist watch ya got there too!!


----------



## Jim (Feb 17, 2008)

How big is Tazwell? You both are from there right?


----------



## little anth (Feb 17, 2008)

nice fish man


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Good Catch Bubba!


----------



## Bubba (Feb 18, 2008)

Jim said:


> How big is Tazewell? You both are from there right?



Actually, Tazewell is a pretty small town. But a big portion of it is centered around Norris Lake....So I know there are alot of fishermen in this town.


----------



## Jim (Feb 18, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > How big is Tazewell? You both are from there right?
> ...



My site is so small, It struck me by surprise I would have 2 members from the same town and not know each other! 

That is awesome!


----------



## Bubba (Feb 18, 2008)

Jim said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



It's a good site ya got here. Most "Bassboat" sites you go to, ya can't get no R.E.S.P.E.C.T.....HAHA.


----------



## mtnman (Feb 18, 2008)

nice fish dude, keep up the good work!


----------



## slim357 (Feb 18, 2008)

nice smallie what type of crank did you catch him on if you dont mind shairing


----------



## Bubba (Feb 18, 2008)

slim357 said:


> nice smallie what type of crank did you catch him on if you dont mind shairing



Thanks! 

It was a chrome/blue back Norman Deep little N'.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 18, 2008)

Great report, congrats on you PB smallie, it is a nice one. I cannot wait to tie into some smallies again.


----------

